# DRAWings X5 questions



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

In studying the Drawings program, I have several questions:

1. I understood [Corel] DRAWings was replaced by Wilcom DecoStudio as is sold on Corel's site. But Drawings official site is Drawstitch.com and their resellers have X5 Pro as a brand new version. Is Drawings still going? (I'm probably missing something somewhere )

2. I have Corel Draw X4, will this still integrate with Drawings X5?

3. A font question: X5 Pro (from the reseller I'm looking at) says it includes 50 pre-digitized fonts, but will it still recognize and digitize any TT font? (I know I could always export text from CDX4 as a vector object if need be)

Thanks!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Corel Draw and DRAWings are two different animals. Corel Draw X5 is the latest Corel version. God Bless.


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I do realize Draw and DRAWings are two different programs, but if I understand right they do "integrate" with each other. As in, importing the exact vector file (.cdr file itself perhaps?)from Corel Draw into Drawings where it could be digitized from there, is that correct? I would of course prefer the newer version of Drawings (X5) above Drawings 4, but upgrading Corel _Draw_ to X5 right now isn't worth it, and just wanted to make sure these versions would still work toghther (if at all!).
Thanks!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe some familiar with digitizing will respond. That's out of my range.


----------



## KnitWhit (May 2, 2010)

I believe I have the answers to your questions:

1) Drawstitch (the company) is still making DraWINGS (the embroidery software). X5 is the latest version.

2) DraWINGS X5 will integrate with CorelDraw X4, but not X5. I have already learned this the hard way.

3) I think the 50 pre-digitized fonts are included with Wings Modular 5.00 that's included with the DraWINGS upgrade. I can still grab any font and use it in DraWINGS.

Basically, there are three possible modes in DraWINGS. There's *stitch*: where you see/edit embroidery, there's *create*: where you use DraWINGS' tools to make designs, and there's *DRAW*: where DraWINGS automatically opens CorelDraw (up to X4) to make vectors to convert to stitches.

Hope this helped


----------



## LOGOTHREADZ (Jun 16, 2008)

I am trying to distinguish between Decostudio E 1.5 and DRAWings 5. They seem similar in what they do. I have an embroidery and direct to garment business. I have been sending out for digitizing but would like to bring in-house. Currently use Coreldraw X3 for DTG. Which is the better software? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, pro and con. Thanks!


----------



## KnitWhit (May 2, 2010)

@Logothreadz: I don't know, I've never used DecoStudio. Years ago Corel partnered with DrawStitch to make DraWINGS. The two companies have dissolved their partnership (and thus support from Corel for DraWINGS), but I stuck with DraWINGS after that. When the Wilcom partnership was announced, I was intrigued, because Wilcom is tops in the embroidery industry. But looking further into it, the DecoStudio software doesn't do anything that the DraWINGS software doesn't do (IMHO).

I just upgraded to DraWINGS 5, and I like it. If you already know Corel Draw, then I'd say you could probably go with either one. Both are compatible with (up to) CorelDraw X4.

If you do DTG and think you might combine print and embroidery on a shirt, DecoStudio has a great way to preview that right in the software. I could make it work in DraWINGS, but it's not the neat interface that Wilcom has. Look at the video demonstrations of each and see if either one speaks to you.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

LOGOTHREADZ said:


> I am trying to distinguish between Decostudio E 1.5 and DRAWings 5. They seem similar in what they do. I have an embroidery and direct to garment business. I have been sending out for digitizing but would like to bring in-house. Currently use Coreldraw X3 for DTG. Which is the better software? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, pro and con. Thanks!


Most embroidery software will "work" with Corel. The original Drawings was basically a "plugin" that was blessed by Corel and alowed to work in a similar interface. When Corel made a deal with Wilcom and dropped drawstitch, the interface changed a little, but the concept remained the same. It's just a co-branding venture. If you have Sierra, Pulse, Compucon, etc... you can use Corel to create vector files to use for auto digitizing. I'm not saying it's the best way to go mind you(any plugin), just saying if you plan on going to a specific software in the future, any of them will allow you to use Corel in the same way with tools that are familiar to you.

Ian


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Whitney, that definitely did help! There's (appears to be) a real good deal right now with Drawings, and will consider it.


----------



## tattoo dan (Dec 29, 2008)

designconcepts said:


> Thanks Whitney, that definitely did help! There's (appears to be) a real good deal right now with Drawings, and will consider it.


what's the good deal?


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

tattoo dan said:


> what's the good deal?


Sorry for the delay, here's the (I hope) good deal: DRAWings 5 PRO Embroidery Digitizing Software - SALE - eBay (item 290431727285 end time May-10-10 11:46:42 PDT)

There's the same item from the same company for $1799 listed as well, they have a link on that item to the $799 DRAWings. I emailed the company, and they replied the ONLY difference between the two listings was the price. On Drawstitch.com's (*correction below*) site, it's a sort of trade-in promotion -- name the program you use currently use and they'll sell the new program at the lower price, while you keep your current software.

Have the program on the way, will see how it flies. 

edit -- It's not Drawstitch, it's the same company that has the ebay listings, Sewing in USA.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I use Deco. It's helpful to be able to switch seamlessly between Deco & CorelDRAW. There are things which are POSSIBLE in each program, but seem EASIER in one or the other (to me) - so I take full advantage of the fact that I can easily switch back and forth. I sometimes catch myself carrying a graphic into Deco to alter and convert back to Corel before printing digitally. 

The main Deco limitation I have noted: limited number of stitch types. Beyond that, I can manipulate it into doing various things that perhaps it's not "suppose" to do - or it's not "suppose" to do it they way I make it work - but there's more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## Frosted Images (Sep 10, 2008)

I was doing some research myself on DraWings. I realized that on eBay it was a full version for $799 non-upgrade. DRAWings 5 PRO Embroidery Digitizing Software - SALE - eBay (item 360261299534 end time May-17-10 10:03:46 PDT). Then I realize that the program only cost $799 from AllBrands DRAWings 5 PRO 3D Machine Embroidery Digitizing Software FULL Ver, ManualPunch Scan Trace Import WingsModules: Basic Text Connect Activated, Corel X4* - New Low Price! at AllBrands.com. It is hard to find any reviews on the DraWings 5 Pro and what you truly receive in the package.


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

> It is hard to find any reviews on the DraWings 5 Pro and what you truly receive in the package.


You're right on that, it is all a little confusing. Especially with adding the "Wings Modular" package -- not sure what all it contains.

But at $799, it looks like an excellent deal, and should easily do what I need it to. Now just for the time to learn it, it's like learning all over again.


----------



## Frosted Images (Sep 10, 2008)

I like being able to vector digitize than the manual stitch. I would assume that DraWings would be a little easier to learn than jumping into programs like Wilcom ES or Pulse. When you start dealing with Input A, Input B, Input C, and etc. It becomes a little confusing. I would like a complete comparison of DecoStudio 1.5e vs DraWings 5 and what you really get with either program. I have yet found a side by side comparison.


----------



## KnitWhit (May 2, 2010)

I do not work for either, but have ordered from both Allbrands and SewingInUsa, and both are reputable companies with GREAT prices.

I too would love to see a side-by-side comparison between the two programs (decostudio and Drawings), but I really think they're targeted at the same audience, have roughly the same limitations, and work in very similar ways. I have DRAWings and Embird, and between them I can do EVERYTHING I've ever needed to do for my business. Got Embird mainly for design splitting, which is a MAJOR limitation in DRAWings. No multi-position hoops are supported in Drawings, which can limit what I can save in it.


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

It's been two weeks now, and I've had a little time to play with DRAWings. So far I've created only one new logo in it (and it was detailed), plus a bunch of smaller stuff, but so far I have been IMPRESSED! I used DISC before --which obviously not many here know about! -- and I now see there is a whole _field_ of differences between digitizing programs. Drawings is drastically different in every way, and takes a while to get used to.

I have found it does small lettering EXCELLENT (at least better than I was used to!), in addition to overall digitizing. I have yet to install Corel X4 on the same computer, to see how they work together.

Anyway, just some ramblings and comments from a new Drawings user.  After this now, I'm also curious to know how each program compares.


----------



## gnjavite (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, you can use a newer version of drawings (x5) od design created in a later version of draw (x4, x3 !2 etc. But you have to save it as *.cmx file (corel presentation exchange)


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings Zoran,
Thanks for the reply, I have been using the two together for a little while now. I wish .cdr would work instead of .cmx so I wouldn't need to save two file types (actually, I know I wouldn't, but currently I save all files as .cdr already).

It is nice -- very nice -- being able to work in CDX4 right from Drawings!


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

Do not expect auto digitizing to look exactly like what you get from a digitizer or be as good. Drawings 5 is preferred over Wilcom Decostudio. Several people I know are not happy with decostudio and support.


----------



## TLO Design (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a stitch limit on DRAWings x5? Or any embroidery software for that matter? There is a 40,000 stitch limit on the free version of stitch era that came with my machine and I wondered if that was something I needed to check on or not. Thanks!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

TLO Design said:


> Does anyone know if there is a stitch limit on DRAWings x5? Or any embroidery software for that matter? There is a 40,000 stitch limit on the free version of stitch era that came with my machine and I wondered if that was something I needed to check on or not. Thanks!


 Stitch ERA Universal is a free program, so yes it does have a stitch limit. If you get the paid-for "liberty" version($800 or so to upgrade?), there is not a limit. It is also compatable with standard CorelDRAW X3 and above! That being said, 40K stitches is a very large design and you will not come close to that until you do really large full back designs.


----------



## TLO Design (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, I was looking into Liberty but I think DRAWings x5 would be a better upgrade according to reviews on that software. The better upgrade feature is being able to load fonts which you cannot add any to stitch era. There are so many things to consider! I hope I'm making the right choice. I found DRAWings x5 and CorelDraw x4 for $999, seems pretty good (?)
Thanks again


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

TLO Design said:


> "....... The better upgrade feature is being able to load fonts which you cannot add any to stitch era. There are so many things to consider! I hope I'm making the right choice. I found DRAWings x5 and CorelDraw x4 for $999, seems pretty good (?)
> Thanks again


TLO, You can add over 150 digitized fonts to ERA Liberty. Wings has good software, but make sure they don't make you pay extra for modular and another version of Corel, AND the modules.... because these are the features that ERA already has for "free" If you have an doubt, drawings does have an evauation copy


----------



## TLO Design (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Zoom Monster


----------



## Ahigh (Feb 21, 2011)

TLO Design said:


> Thanks Zoom Monster


Yeah, I am doing ERA download right now. Thanks for the tips Zoom Monster. There are so few helpful hints on the internet about getting started with stitches, it's helpful to get tips like this.


----------



## Ahigh (Feb 21, 2011)

I was already since posting, able to go and make my own hat.


----------

